# Cena all'orizzonte



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Stasera esco a cena con il mio "amico".
Vediamo un po'.
Comunque vada sarà un successo.
Non è la prima volta che ci nutriamo insieme. Sia a pranzo che a cena, sia soli che in compagnia.
Insomma. Ci conosciamo. Lui conosce bene il mio lato kreti. Quello porno. Quello serio unhappy
E io il suo. Che ha un lato kreti molto. Molto spiccato.
Nessuna paranoia di genere. Nessun pericolo di. Nessuno in senso lato ovvio, la certezza matetamica che il tutto non si trasformi in ammmmore c'è sempre ok.
Ma comunque.
Partiamo da basi scoperecce solide, derivate appunto da una confidenza piuttosto elevata con paletti naturali dentro i quali ci possiamo muovere liberamente.
Molto diverso da Man. Dove ogni gesto suo era misurato. E aveva una valenza, per sua stessa ammissione.
E di conseguenza anche i miei.
Sembrava sempre tutto pericoloso. Per il cuore intendo. Il suo naturalmente, non certo il mio.
Due situazioni totalmente opposte.
Ma ugualmente godibili.


Comunque Mattia non c'è, quindi non gli rubo il sabato sera. Non tolgo tempo a noi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2014)

have fun!!:up:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9521 ha detto:
			
		

> have fun!!:up:


Occhini poi tocca a te...

flapflap


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

Non possiamo trovargli un nome a 'sto qui?
Man era Man, ma questo come lo chiamiamo?
Mi sembra esagerato e anche un po' indiscreto additarlo come "il pannocchione"...anche se....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (25 Gennaio 2014)

Eliade;bt9524 ha detto:
			
		

> Non possiamo trovargli un nome a 'sto qui?
> Man era Man, ma questo come lo chiamiamo?
> Mi sembra esagerato e anche un po' indiscreto additarlo come "il pannocchione"...anche se....:rotfl::rotfl:


No ma infatti Pannocchione non si può leggere...se ti ricordi anche per Man ci abbiamo messo un po'...per un periodo è stato calzini color o qualcosa del genere.
Forse dovrei descriverlo un po'. Tipo che lavoro fa ...

Cioè. Dobbiamo assolutamente farci venire un idea sul nome.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9522 ha detto:
			
		

> Occhini poi tocca a te...
> 
> flapflap


spero di accoppoarmi prima di 2 anni.....


----------



## Alessandra (25 Gennaio 2014)

Goditi la cenetta, carissima e...sono sicura che gia' da stasera o max domani...anche lui avra' un nuovo nome di "battesimo"


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9525 ha detto:
			
		

> No ma infatti Pannocchione non si può leggere...se ti ricordi anche per Man ci abbiamo messo un po'...per un periodo è stato calzini color o qualcosa del genere.
> Forse dovrei descriverlo un po'. Tipo che lavoro fa ...
> 
> Cioè. Dobbiamo assolutamente farci venire un idea sul nome.


Direi che sarebbe il caso di scrivere un post, per descrivere il nuovo arrivato...magari prima che inizi a raccontare del post cena! :carneval:


----------

